# bunched plants



## TheLoachGuy (Oct 17, 2006)

Anyone bringing any fast growing bunched plants to the meeting this month? I have a 20h and a 75 to plant!


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I can bring you some Pearl Grass & Blyxa japonica.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

With the meeting being two weeks away, I should have 4-5 different types of Hygro species available along with qite a bit of other stuff that should help you out.


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

MatPat said:


> With the meeting being two weeks away, I should have 4-5 different types of Hygro species available along with qite a bit of other stuff that should help you out.


Matt, please don't give ALL of my away my, um, let me think... What did you call that stuff? Weeds? Some of the "weeds" can find a new home, but that P. Gayi is going to have to fill those new tens.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

There will be plenty of the P. gayii for the shrimp tanks and plenty of other plants left over for the meeting too.

Do you have enough of the mosses I gave you a few months ago we can spread it among the tanks? I really hate tying moss to stuff but I guess I'm gonna have to start liking it if I'm gonna hve a few shrimp tanks


----------

